# Second time making moose jerky



## Coyote Jack (May 26, 2021)

As the title says this was my second attempt at making moose jerky. The first batch I did turned out so good I couldn't wait to make more. First batch was made from a rump roast and I sliced it with an electric slicer 3/16 of an inch thick and the consistency was great. For seasoning I tried one of the off the shelf packets. I made 3 lbs and it didn't last long at the camp.

This time I used a cross rib roast and after deboning I sliced it as close to 3/16 as I could with a very sharp knife. Used the same seasoning as the first time and smoked it at 200 degrees for an hour and 45 minutes. My initial 2 lbs 15 oz of meat turned into 1 lb 10 oz of tender, tasty and not dried out moose jerky. It is so good the wife even likes it and that is the ultimate test. I can see lots of jerky in my future although a pork belly is next in line to be smoked. I just started smoking meats as my wife gave me the smoker for Christmas, but I really like it. Much better than store bought. The photos are when it was ready to start smoking and the finished product. I bagged it up in Ziplocs as it won't last long.

Jack


----------



## smokerjim (May 27, 2021)

Looks darn good!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 27, 2021)

I’m not a big fan of jerky, but that looks pretty darn good to me too!
Al


----------



## SKade (May 27, 2021)

I’m insanely jealous of anyone who can get moose. It is my favorite meat. That is some fine looking jerky you’ve got there.


----------



## Coyote Jack (May 27, 2021)

SKade said:


> I’m insanely jealous of anyone who can get moose. It is my favorite meat. That is some fine looking jerky you’ve got there.


I'm one of the lucky few around here that gets to go moose hunting most every year. It sure helps to be able to speak fluent moose. lol

Jack


----------



## Winterrider (May 27, 2021)

Yep, that wouldn't last long around here. 
ND has a once in a lifetime seperate draw for moose, elk, and big horn sheep tags. Have been applying for 40 yrs, no such luck.


----------



## SKade (May 27, 2021)

Coyote Jack said:


> I'm one of the lucky few around here that gets to go moose hunting most every year. It sure helps to be able to speak fluent moose. lol
> 
> Jack


If it takes learning  another language I’ll spring for the Rosetta Stone.


----------



## Coyote Jack (May 27, 2021)

SKade said:


> If it takes learning  another language I’ll spring for the Rosetta Stone.


I don't think you will find how to speak moose on any dvd's or anything like that. I learned from listening to and watching real moose. Most people that I take say they have never heard anybody call a moose the way I do. I say that is because most people learn from tapes or listening to other people trying to call. I will say though that if the bulls are really in the mood they will come to just about anything.

Jack


----------



## SKade (May 27, 2021)

Coyote Jack said:


> I don't think you will find how to speak moose on any dvd's or anything like that. I learned from listening to and watching real moose. Most people that I take say they have never heard anybody call a moose the way I do. I say that is because most people learn from tapes or listening to other people trying to call. I will say though that if the bulls are really in the mood they will come to just about anything.
> 
> Jack


That’s great that you can get out there and be around them enough to speak their language. I am always in aw when I see one. Just the size of them. Of course it’s probably like squirrel or deer around here. You get so used to them just being around. If I make it up to Maine any time soon maybe I’ll sneak across and get some lessons.


----------



## rons (Oct 31, 2021)

That looks good
man, when I first read your post title I thought it said making 'mouse' jerky, I was like, eewww then my eyes focused better and read moose lol


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 31, 2021)

Welcome to the forums. That some good looking jerky.
Jim


----------



## Coyote Jack (Oct 31, 2021)

rons said:


> That looks good
> man, when I first read your post title I thought it said making 'mouse' jerky, I was like, eewww then my eyes focused better and read moose lol


LMAO


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 31, 2021)

Looks tasty!  Nice work!


----------

